# Long term visa (residency) for mother in law



## Mac Anthony123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey,
I need help understanding how I can go about this. I just had a baby and I am thinking of my mother in law coming into Spain to assist in care; for a period of between 6 months to a year..a time when I feel the boy is ripe to commence school, or I am more comfortable leaving him alone with a nanny. 

Requirements to provide the care is not a problem (income and size of house), but I just am not quite clear how to go about it. My Spanish isn't excellent yet; as a result, findings from the government's websites (translated from Spanish) are rather confusing. Friends asked seem to provide conflicting information. 
Some said it is possible...
Another said I write an invitation letter through the police that will be valide for only 3 months...
and it goes on.

Can anyone help or advice?

Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mac Anthony123 said:


> Hey,
> I need help understanding how I can go about this. I just had a baby and I am thinking of my mother in law coming into Spain to assist in care; for a period of between 6 months to a year..a time when I feel the boy is ripe to commence school, or I am more comfortable leaving him alone with a nanny.
> 
> Requirements to provide the care is not a problem (income and size of house), but I just am not quite clear how to go about it. My Spanish isn't excellent yet; as a result, findings from the government's websites (translated from Spanish) are rather confusing. Friends asked seem to provide conflicting information.
> ...


I'm guessing that you're all non-EU citizens?

the 'three-month visa' would more than likely be a Schengen Visa - that would give her 90 days here in 180

afaik no provision exists for non-EU citizens to 'sponsor' family members (apart from spouse & children) to live here with them - but the local Spanish Consulate where your mother-in-law lives would have the definitive answer

& if you've only just had the baby, things could change tremendously in the next few years


----------



## Mac Anthony123 (Oct 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I'm guessing that you're all non-EU citizens?
> 
> the 'three-month visa' would more than likely be a Schengen Visa - that would give her 90 days here in 180
> 
> ...


Yeah. I am non EU. I am from Nigeria originally with an expat role here in Spain. 

When you say "things could change tremendously in the next few years" is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mac Anthony123 said:


> Yeah. I am non EU. I am from Nigeria originally with an expat role here in Spain.
> 
> When you say "things could change tremendously in the next few years" is that a good thing or a bad thing?


who knows??

just in the past 2 years it has become more difficult for _*EU citizens*_ to register as resident here in Spain

on the other hand, among other changes, Spain now offers free healthcare to those who have been registered as resident long enough, & there is a 'buy in' healthcare scheme for those who don't qualify for that, but have been registered as resident for a year

just in the past couple of months new 'investment' visa have been introduced to enable non-EU citizens to live here

so as I said - who knows??


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I'm guessing that you're all non-EU citizens?
> 
> the 'three-month visa' would more than likely be a Schengen Visa - that would give her 90 days here in 180
> 
> ...


This is not true. Many countries must provide sponsor letters, even if the loved one is just coming for a visit. For example, I have a friend from Peru who must get a letter if her mom is going to come visit. 

OP, I would speak with your local extranjeria about your options. Unfortunately, there are not many non-EU citizens here. I wish I could help you, but I have never been through this process. 

Best of luck!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> This is not true. Many countries must provide sponsor letters, even if the loved one is just coming for a visit. For example, I have a friend from Peru who must get a letter if her mom is going to come visit.
> 
> OP, I would speak with your local extranjeria about your options. Unfortunately, there are not many non-EU citizens here. I wish I could help you, but I have never been through this process.
> 
> Best of luck!


yes I know that there is provision for a 'sponsor' letter to be written for a 90 day visit for some nationalities - but I meant that afaik it's not possible to sponsor for a longer term/residency visa - istr that a friend from Venezuela had to do that too for a short visit from her mother - but nothing longer term was possible at the time

agreed - the extranjería or the consulate in Nigeria will be best placed to answer - although as I said, who knows what could happen in a few years - things do seem to be changing rapidly


----------



## Mac Anthony123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for your help people. Much appreciated.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xàbiachica said:


> yes I know that there is provision for a 'sponsor' letter to be written for a 90 day visit for some nationalities - but I meant that afaik it's not possible to sponsor for a longer term/residency visa - istr that a friend from Venezuela had to do that too for a short visit from her mother - but nothing longer term was possible at the time
> 
> agreed - the extranjería or the consulate in Nigeria will be best placed to answer - although as I said, who knows what could happen in a few years - things do seem to be changing rapidly


Isn't it arriago familiar that they could apply for??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Isn't it arriago familiar that they could apply for??


maybe.....

'exceptional circumstances' though??


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it possible for an EU citizen to sponsor a non-EU in-law?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Is it possible for an EU citizen to sponsor a non-EU in-law?


Memory tells me the EU family reunification rules allow it. But the OP is asking about a short term visit and not a full time move.

Then of course you have the wildcard that is the embassy visa office.

Talking to the local consulate is likely the best option. They can make it easy or they can make it near impossible.


----------

